# Cuda teaching in NYC



## Nanalo74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Master Barry Cuda teaching a class on Kali boxing techniques in NYC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDNUUh32J0k

Vic


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2006)

Great clip...


----------



## monkey (Jun 10, 2006)

I use to have early footage of Barry-He knows of me from 8yrs back.He trained with Vunac & I beleave his last name at the time was  Yebwanek>He is fast & quick reation.(I hope I spelled his name right)-I dont have his old tapes ( were both looking for copies of them.)I keep an archives & most (authentic martial artist) know I have an Impresive collection.Berry has many tattoos & It can be an ecellent destraction for opnets to focus on (The detail & color)Great way to catch the eye !I might consider such.Every possible angle of statagies must be examined.That is one avenue I seemed to over look.


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the 1st DVD volume of the Dynamic Kali series on knife training. It is COOL! Thanks Sifu Vic for sending it! As the instructor in the DVD, Guro Barry speaks it out straight-up in a common sense/streetwise manner of demonstrating which makes the material easier to learn.

Daniel Arola


----------

